# Any recommendations for hem-tag sewing services + hang-tagging + folding/polybagging?



## Nikar (Aug 20, 2017)

The ones I'm currently looking at all require 144 pcs of minimum orders (I'm only going for 50 pcs of t-shirts for a start).

I'm planning of getting the 50 pcs of t-shirt printed elsewhere, then ship them over to a company that can take these 50 pcs of t-shirt and sew the hem-tags on the bottom of t-shirts + apply hang tags + folding & poly-bagging, then ship them over to my fulfillment center.

Any advice?


----------



## kretzer432 (Jul 27, 2017)

Did you ever get an answer to this question? I’m trying to figure out the same thing.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

kretzer432 said:


> Did you ever get an answer to this question? I’m trying to figure out the same thing.


A local printshop should offer bagging and applying the hangtags if you provide them the tags and/or bags, and a contact sewing facility can sew the labels.


----------

